# Red River FT



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Any news on how Red River is progresing?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur finished first series just after 4pm. 38 called back to land blind in the morning. Excellent indented triple that got a lot of answers.

The qual finished the water blind and will finish their last series in the morning.

Not sure where the Open ended up.

Temps in the 20s tomorrow morning!

SM


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Amateur finished first series just after 4pm. 38 called back to land blind in the morning.


stupid judges quit with 2 hours of daylight remaining, surely they could have done a land blind.........


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

EdA said:


> stupid judges quit with 2 hours of daylight remaining, surely they could have done a land blind.........


Rookie judges.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Rookie judges.


it's hard to find good help these days


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

EdA said:


> it's hard to find good help these days


Right, and hot chicks at field trials also.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

[/QUOTE]


Russ doesn't agree with you Paul


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


>


But Paul "agrees with" Russ

Russ doesn't agree with you Paul[/quote]


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

What's up with the Q
I know. Too tired
no call backs
O has too many
suck it up!
thanks for th effort
D2


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

DeWitt Boice said:


> What's up with the Q


15 back for the water marks


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

DeWitt Boice said:


> What's up with the Q
> I know. Too tired
> no call backs
> O has too many
> ...


The Qual has 14 dogs back for the water marks: Rainey/Michael Boley, Chili/Michael Boley, Maggie/Tim Milligan, Ally/Dave Fowler, Josie/Sydney Gardave, Kizzy/Brian Biesemeier, Rosie/Rob Erhardt, Bea/Kenny Trott, Amber/Chris Scheig, Gus/Jim Scarborough, Chisum/Nancy Fraser, Greti/Ty Rorem, Itch/Mark Edwards, Barkley/Rob Erhardt.

The temp is predicted to be in the upper 20's, with 20 mph north winds, for the water marks.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Go Get'um Greti!


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Go get'em Josie and Bea!


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks for the update
it is greatly appreciated


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

38 back to land blind in the Limited All-Age.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

HiRollerlabs said:


> 38 back to land blind in the Limited All-Age.


27 back to the water blind in the Limited All-Age.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

HiRollerlabs said:


> 27 back to the water blind in the Limited All-Age.


Ann,

You have the call back #s. How about the qual results?


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

budsdad said:


> Ann,
> 
> You have the call back #s. How about the qual results?


Partial Qual Results 

1st Rob Erhardt
2nd Tim Milligan with Maggie
3rd Rob Erhardt

Congrats to Tim, Mike and Maggie!!!!!!!!!! 


Troy


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Congrats to Rob, I'd love to know which dogs.


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Congrats to Rob and Tim for their Qual results. Their dogs did a great job on a hard, retired bird in a fourth series that involved three long swims. Those dogs showed training and courage.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Sources tell me that there are 16 back to the water marks in the Open.
Good Luck! (Sunday AM, now I'm told it is l3 back) Either way the judges have cut them way down from 116!!)


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Any More Results, Call Back # Or Places?


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Seaside's Cutty Sark, Schooner, a Texas Rex son and Chubby Mac grandson, handled by Dave Rorum, wins Open


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Frank Jones said:


> Seaside's Cutty Sark, Schooner, a Texas Rex son and Chubby Mac grandson, handled by Dave Rorum, wins Open



Congratulations to Dave Rorem, Seaside's Cutty Sark...and the owners!

Any other news? 

Judy


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Open Results

1st #4 Seasides's Cutty Sark, Rita and Frank Jones, Rorem
2nd #68 Lightning Ridges Sure Shot, Brian and Robyn Freeland, Edwards
3rd #79 Fat City Pacer, D. Boice, Trott
4th #61 Watermark's Power Punch, Glenda Brown, Gunzer
RJ #94 Colonel Bowie's Revenge, Gary Mathis, Gunzer
JM #91 Close Hauled To Windward, Joanne and Roy Mackey, Rorem
JM #76 Thin To Win, J. Kent Sweezy, Rorem

Congratulations to all!


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Partial results of the derby....

1st Louie h/Karl Gunzer
2nd MOONSTONES Yellow-Dude Smith "Emmitt" o/h Bill McKnight

Sorry -- Bill couldn't remember the other placements even though he was right there.

Sarita


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

I just got a phone call from Kenny Trott and my pup "Pick" got 4th on the derby!!!

Angelo


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Lance-CO said:


> I just got a phone call from Kenny Trott and my pup "Pick" got 4th on the derby!!!
> 
> Angelo


Congrats to Pick-ster!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Rorem is a machine.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Lance-CO said:


> I just got a phone call from Kenny Trott and my pup "Pick" got 4th on the derby!!!
> 
> Angelo


Congrats Angelo


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Frank Jones said:


> Seaside's Cutty Sark, Schooner, a Texas Rex son and Chubby Mac grandson, handled by Dave Rorum, wins Open


That is WONDERFUL news Frank ,Rita, Dave and Schooner!!!!! What a great way to start off the year!!!! Katie


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Frank Jones said:


> Open Results
> 
> 1st #4 Seasides's Cutty Sark, Rita and Frank Jones, Rorem
> 2nd #68 Lightning Ridges Sure Shot, Brian and Robyn Freeland, Edwards
> ...


Congratulations J D on Pacers 3rd!!!! Katie


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

moonstonelabs said:


> Partial results of the derby....
> 
> 1st Louie h/Karl Gunzer
> 2nd MOONSTONES Yellow-Dude Smith "Emmitt" o/h Bill McKnight
> ...


Other Derby Placements and Jams

3rd Bounce o/Troy Murray h/Tim Milligan
4th Pick o/Angelo Camerino h/Kenny Trott
RJ Boomer o/Charles Cates h/Tim Milligan
JM Boo o/Jeff Kimble h/Tim Milligan
JM Penny o/Mike and Keri Briggs h/Tim Milligan
JM Creed o/h Rob Erhardt

Congrats to ALL!!!

Troy


----------



## KLC (Dec 25, 2008)

What about the Qual ?


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Saw Schooner at the Rorem clinic handled by RTFer Ted Shih. He is an awesome dog!!! 
CONGRATS TO ALL INVOLVED!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Frank Jones said:


> Open Results
> 
> 1st #4 Seasides's Cutty Sark, Rita and Frank Jones, Rorem
> 2nd #68 Lightning Ridges Sure Shot, Brian and Robyn Freeland, Edwards
> ...


Congratulations, Glenda!! ...Karl Gunzer, and "Buddy" !

Judy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

David Maddox said:


> Saw Schooner at the Rorem clinic handled by RTFer Ted Shih. He is an awesome dog!!!
> CONGRATS TO ALL INVOLVED!!!


Watching the news this afternoon..there on the screen was the actual schooner, (Seaside's) Cutty Sark docked in England! It was kind of funny...as Dave and "Schooner" had just won the Open. A little history lesson for me. 

Judy


----------



## joanne2m2 (Apr 13, 2005)

Amateur Placements:

First: FC AFC Mizpah Miss, owner/handler Kathy Berdan
Second: FC AFC Close-Hauled to Windward, owners Joanne & Roy Mackey, handler Roy
Third: Calumet's Mein Soupster, owner/handler Sharon Gierman
Fourth: Maple Ridge's Sooner Boomer, owner/handler Martha McCool

Sorry, don't know jams

Thanks to the judges and all the hard workers!

Joanne


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

joanne2m2 said:


> Thanks to the judges and all the hard workers!
> Joanne


How about a spin around the dance floor?

Roy was an able but much less attractive handler, Sailor is a very nice dog owned by 2 very nice people


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Our sincere thanks goes to Team Rorem for fine tuning our Schooner and sailing him in for his first open win. Congratulations to all for their hard work and great team work on a super weekend!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Lance-CO said:


> I just got a phone call from Kenny Trott and my pup "Pick" got 4th on the derby!!!
> 
> Angelo


Congrats to Kenny, Pick & you too Angelo.

Are you going to get to handle your dog in a Derby before he ages out? How many more derbies left for him?

FOM


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Congrats to Pick on his Derby 4th.


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Lance-CO said:


> I just got a phone call from Kenny Trott and my pup "Pick" got 4th on the derby!!!
> 
> Angelo


WAY TO GO LANCE AND PICK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

FOM said:


> Congrats to Kenny, Pick & you too Angelo.
> 
> Are you going to get to handle your dog in a Derby before he ages out? How many more derbies left for him?
> 
> FOM


Unfortunately, I have to stay in CO to support my dog habit.  Pick has at least 3-4 more derbies before he ages out.

Angelo


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Good going Pick!

I think this was Angelo's first trial ribbon. May there be many more to come Angelo.


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Congrats Angelo and the Pick-ster!!!

Tim


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats Troy Murray and Tim Milligan on the derby third! Congrats also to Mike Widner and Tim Milligan on the tough Qual second!
Bobby


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Congrats to Frank & Rita!!! We hope this the first of many to come.


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS TO BILL AND SARITA MCKNIGHT

EMMITT now has 8 derby points and he is not yet 15 months old! Impressive!!!!

Kris and Emmitt's littermate Lydia (girl, we have some catching up to do now ))))


----------

